# How big of a horse for a 6"6', 250 lb man?



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Just out of curiousity, how big (weight/height) should a horse be to comfortably carry a 6 foot 6 inch, 250 lb man?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

A good rule of thumb is that a horse shouldn't carry more then 20-25% of their own body weight. That number is rider weight and tack factored together. So loosely, if you have a man weighing 250 and 50 pounds or so of tack (that's most likely a huge western saddle and a smidge of room for error) you should have a horse that weighs at least 1200-1300 pounds?


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Wooow! That's a good little rule of thumb to know though, thanks a lot! Maybe I'll be looking into drafts in the future, haha...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, you shouldn't have to worry about seeking out drafts or crosses. There are tons of standard stock horses out there that will fit you. The percentage is a good rule of thumb but there are also variables to consider. If there are 2 horses that are the same height and weigh the same but one of them has a short back, short legs with big bones, big feet, and a broad chest, then they would be more capable of carrying a larger rider for longer distances than one who was built like your typical thoroughbred, narrow with stick legs.

Also, it depends on how good of a rider you are. A good rider who weighs 250 is easier on horses than a bad rider who weighs 100.

In all honesty, I've got a horse that stands about 14.3 and weighs just over 1000 that could carry you all day and still have a spring in his step at the end of it just because he's stocky and thick but I have a 16 hand TB that weighs about the same that would be dragging halfway through the day.

The way I see it, if you feel comfortable on the horse and they don't show any signs of having difficulty carrying you, then that is a good size horse for you.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Let me first reaffirm everything that smrob's said above, that's an excellent explanation. 

You also need to factor in what discipline the horse and rider are in; and how much work the pair will do per ride and per week. 

That 6'6" man will need a *very* big horse to foxhunt or show hunters or jumpers - the horse will need to be big enough in the barrel to take up his leg and allow him a secure two point position, and be able to take the concussion of carrying someone that size over fences. 

If the same man is going to just trail and pleasure ride, the answer is different, show in western performance events, the answer is different again. 

Gaited horse? That changes the equation too.


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter (Jan 22, 2011)

smrobs said:


> LOL, you shouldn't have to worry about seeking out drafts or crosses. There are tons of standard stock horses out there that will fit you. The percentage is a good rule of thumb but there are also variables to consider. If there are 2 horses that are the same height and weigh the same but one of them has a short back, short legs with big bones, big feet, and a broad chest, then they would be more capable of carrying a larger rider for longer distances than one who was built like your typical thoroughbred, narrow with stick legs.
> 
> Also, it depends on how good of a rider you are. A good rider who weighs 250 is easier on horses than a bad rider who weighs 100.
> 
> ...


I agree for the most part. Most of our quarter horses are between 1200 1300 lbs and 15.1 or 15.2 hh. My family has men in the same height/weight range and all of our horses do just fine with it. They are used in and out of the arena for roping and trail riding.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

what kind of riding are you wanting to do? How long have you been riding? Do you have a trainer or friend to help you if you are newby?


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually it's not for me, haha, it's for my boyfriend... he is a MAJOR newbie. This is just future dreaming and general curiousity, he wants to get into riding but has no experience and was worried about making the horse uncomfortable. I figured I would come here to solve our little dilemma! 

Of course to the other questions, he would be interested in pretty quiet riding, definitely nothing competitive, maybe a really long ride here and there. He's more interested in being able to be my 'pony pal' haha. He's a beginner. Aaand I definitely wouldn't be training him by myself, we'd be up to some serious lessons and book learnin' before he gets his own horse. 

*smrobs*: Your comment was really interesting! It makes sense that a shorter back with stronger supports would be much sturdier in comparison to a longer back. I love learning about conformation stuff, I can't get enough of it haha.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Then I would say a sturdy well built QH 15 - 16 hands would be fine, or a warmblood or draft cross of similiar size. I would stay away from TBs, Arabs or anything light boned.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

ok this is my suggestion. i dont know what you ride but if he is wanting to just sit on a horse and support you. find him a nice stout gaited horse. it will be much easer on him. i have given many me riding lessons and they have a harder time with confurt than us wemon. if he is not serously hard core about learning how to do it right. a gaited horse will keep him confurtable and let him injoy horses with you.


----------

